
Tether – Proof of Funds [pdf] - hw
https://tether.to/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Final-Tether-Consulting-Report-9-15-17_Redacted.pdf
======
ohnoesmyscv
Interesting that they decide to publish this now. Also interesting that this
is not a full audit, and while it might show Tether is backed 1:1 to USD, the
timing is right before the BTC pump in Oct 2017.

What Tether needs is a full audit of its accounts from Oct - EOY 2017, where
number of Tethers tripled.

Hopefully they do put this away once and for all with an actual full audit so
everyone can move on

